# Europa - Verão 2006



## Dan (29 Set 2006 às 23:22)

Mais um Verão (Junho, Julho e Agosto) muito quente em grande parte da Europa.





Anomalia positiva na precipitação no leste europeu e também em algumas áreas da Península Ibérica.


----------



## dj_alex (30 Set 2006 às 09:55)

eu acho que nos próximos anos a noticia da anomalia da temperatura no verão vai ser ser normal...


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 14:13)

dj_alex disse:


> eu acho que nos próximos anos a noticia da anomalia da temperatura no verão vai ser ser normal...



Não sei se será, achas que foi a anormalia é significativa? Ou faz parte da variabilidade natural do clima?


----------



## dj_alex (30 Set 2006 às 15:13)

LUPER disse:


> Não sei se será, achas que foi a anormalia é significativa? Ou faz parte da variabilidade natural do clima?



Achas que os verões desde 2000  fazem parte da variabilidade natural do clima???


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Set 2006 às 15:23)

Dan disse:


> Anomalia positiva na precipitação no leste europeu e também em algumas áreas da Península Ibérica.




Esses valores da variabilidade são medidos em quê? milimetros


----------



## dj_alex (30 Set 2006 às 15:25)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Esses valores da variabilidade são medidos em quê? milimetros



Percentagem...está no titulo do mapa


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 17:07)

dj_alex disse:


> Achas que os verões desde 2000  fazem parte da variabilidade natural do clima???



E os Invernos???


----------



## dj_alex (30 Set 2006 às 17:10)

LUPER disse:


> E os Invernos???



só me estou a lembrar deste ultimo inverno fora do normal....os outros só se forem pela falta de chuva....


----------



## tozequio (30 Set 2006 às 17:23)

dj_alex disse:


> só me estou a lembrar deste ultimo inverno fora do normal....os outros só se forem pela falta de chuva....



O Inverno 2004/2005 foi o mais frio desde 1970, e o Fevereiro o mais frio desde os anos 40.


----------



## dj_alex (30 Set 2006 às 17:26)

tozequio disse:


> O Inverno 2004/2005 foi o mais frio desde 1970, e o Fevereiro o mais frio desde os anos 40.



2004/2005 ou o de 2005/2006???

O 2004/2005 foi o inverno da seca, por isso é capaz de ter isso esse...É normal em anos de seca haver bastante mais frio, devido ao bloqueio que se instala, havendo adveção de ar frio do norte da europa...


----------



## tozequio (30 Set 2006 às 17:28)

dj_alex disse:


> 2004/2005 ou o de 2005/2006???



2004/2005 foi incomparavelmente mais frio que o 2005/06


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2006 às 18:35)

O Inverno de 2004/2005 foi o 8º mais frio desde 1931 e o mais frio desde 1970. Em relação à temperatura mínima, registou o 2º valor mais baixo desde 1931.

Em relação à média da temperatura mínima:
Janeiro de 2005 foi o 4º mais frio desde 1931.
Fevereiro de 2005 foi o 2º mais frio desde 1931.

Fonte: IM


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 18:45)

Dan disse:


> O Inverno de 2004/2005 foi o 8º mais frio desde 1931 e o mais frio desde 1970. Em relação à temperatura mínima, registou o 2º valor mais baixo desde 1931.
> 
> Em relação à média da temperatura mínima:
> Janeiro de 2005 foi o 4º mais frio desde 1931.
> ...



Isso tb é significativo, ou não é?


----------



## dj_alex (30 Set 2006 às 21:49)

LUPER disse:


> Isso tb é significativo, ou não é?



da mesma maneira que a seca desses ano tb o foi....


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2006 às 22:11)

Também segundo o IM, a seca do ano hidrológico 2004/2005 foi a mais grave dos últimos 60 anos.

Junho de 2005 foi o 2º mais quente desde 1931.
Agosto de 2005 foi o 3º mais quente desde 1931
E o Verão de 2005, o mais quente dos últimos 75 anos.


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2006 às 23:06)

Dan disse:


> O Inverno de 2004/2005 foi o 8º mais frio desde 1931 e o mais frio desde 1970. Em relação à temperatura mínima, registou o 2º valor mais baixo desde 1931.
> 
> Em relação à média da temperatura mínima:
> Janeiro de 2005 foi o 4º mais frio desde 1931.
> ...



Estamos a falar de frio seco. Porque de neve nada de nada


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2006 às 23:28)

Minho disse:


> Estamos a falar de frio seco. Porque de neve nada de nada



Não foi um Inverno com grandes nevões mas ainda nevou várias vezes, pelo menos por aqui. O melhor mês foi Fevereiro, com vários dias de neve no solo e ainda caíram alguns flocos em Dezembro e Março. Janeiro foi um mês de geadas e sincelo.


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2006 às 23:31)

Dan disse:


> Não foi um Inverno com grandes nevões mas ainda nevou várias vezes, pelo menos por aqui. O melhor mês foi Fevereiro, com vários dias de neve no solo e ainda caíram alguns flocos em Dezembro e Março. Janeiro foi um mês de geadas e sincelo.



Então devem ter sido todos durante a semana 2ª a 6ª. Pq nos fins-de-semana desse ano em Melgaço não tenho recordação de neve. Aliás tenho umas fotos tiradas nesse ano num sábado em que a neve caída era ridicula com o que vi este ano....


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2006 às 23:41)

Minho disse:


> Então devem ter sido todos durante a semana 2ª a 6ª. Pq nos fins-de-semana desse ano em Melgaço não tenho recordação de neve. Aliás tenho umas fotos tiradas nesse ano num sábado em que a neve caída era ridicula com o que vi este ano....



De 21 a 26 de Fevereiro nevou ou caíram alguns flocos praticamente todos os dias, mas os melhores foram os dias 23 e 24.


----------



## Fil (1 Out 2006 às 00:03)

Para mim ver anomalias positivas no verão já é perfeitamente normal... Espero também habituar-me a ver anomalias negativas no inverno 

E de facto o inverno 2004/2005 foi bastante frio, cada vez que me lembro dos primeiros dias de janeiro...  Só foi pena não ter deixado muita neve.


----------



## Minho (1 Out 2006 às 00:10)

Dan disse:


> De 21 a 26 de Fevereiro nevou ou caíram alguns flocos praticamente todos os dias, mas os melhores foram os dias 23 e 24.



Lindo nevão... Não tens mais fotos dessas para o pessoal ver   

Lá está, dia 23 e 24 foi quarta e quinta e como tal não estaria em Melgaço, daí não ter grandes recordações de neve, apenas de frio....


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2006 às 00:42)

Mais umas fotos do dia 24.











Tenho pena de não ter fotos dos dias de sincelo no principio de Janeiro, também estava espectacular a paisagem.


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 10:18)

Estás abrir o apetite par o Inverno DAN


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2006 às 13:38)

Seringador disse:


> Estás abrir o apetite par o Inverno DAN



Este Inverno, esperamos por imagens como estas em muitos locais do país


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 14:05)

Dan disse:


> Este Inverno, esperamos por imagens como estas em muitos locais do país



Sim espero uma ou outra situação cavada com ar frio de N/NW originado por  um bloqueio


----------

